# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Open Roboethics Institute (ORi), group of people passionate about roboethics, Vancouver, Canada

## Airicist

openroboethics.org

facebook.com/openroboethics

twitter.com/OpenRoboethics

Director - AJung Moon

----------


## Airicist

Article "Can You Teach a Robot How Not to Be a Jerk?"

by Lance Ulanoff
April 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

UBC Hackathon - PR2 Rides the Elevator 

 Published on Jun 10, 2012




> As a joint effort between the CARIS lab and LCI at UBC, we have programmed our PR2 to navigate between the two laboratories located in different floors by taking the elevator. The ultimate goal is to eventually get PR2 to deliver mails and packages between the two locations.
> 
> All the code for this project is available at sourceforge.net in the ubc-ros-pkg pr2_elevator stack.

----------


## Airicist

ORi project: PR2 waits to ride the elevator and finds someone there. What should it do? 

Published on Apr 23, 2013




> A PR2 robot has been programmed to autonomously ride the elevator at the University of British Columbia.
> 
> If the robot encounters someone also using or waiting to use the elevator that can't be shared with the robot, what should the robot do?
> 
> As part of the Open Roboethics initiative (ORi), we asked the question to a group of participants. What the participants said the robot should do has been directly incorporated in the behaviours designed and demonstrated in this video.
> 
> Many thanks to Emanuele Micheli at Scuola di Robotica for video edits.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Global majority want autonomous weapons banned: New report"

by Open Roboethics Initiative
November 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Exploring the ethics of lethal autonomous weapons

Uploaded on Nov 6, 2015




> AJung Moon, a Ph.D. candidate at The University of British Columbia and co-founder of the Open Roboethics initiative (ORi), discusses the results of a survey that explores the ethics of lethal autonomous weapons.
> 
> Read the full story here:
> "Most people want fully autonomous weapons banned: UBC survey"
> 
> November 9, 2015


Lethal Autonomous Robots (LARs)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Open Roboethics initiative delivers statement to United Nations CCW"

by Open Roboethics Initiative
November 17, 2015

----------

